# Rubs



## gr8 8 (Aug 29, 2008)

Anyone finding many rubs yet?


----------



## wrogers (Aug 29, 2008)

*rubs*

I found a small one yesterday. I put my trail cam up to see what's going on.


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Aug 29, 2008)

Found a couple on Redlands from this year....got reports from south GA that they are hitting the trees pretty good


----------



## skeeterjp (Sep 1, 2008)

*scrapes and rubs*

found a dozen scrapes and rubs today on an oak hill where they hit every year. i was suprised to see that this early.


----------



## gr8 8 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm seeing a few myself, got this pic this weekend just thought I would share it . Proves out rubbing in my area


----------



## hwaldron56 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Ware co.*

Quit a few rubs in west Ware co.


----------



## Hunter22 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have seen a few scrapes been made and quite a few rubs. Doe visited the scrape but the buck has yet been back to it in a few days. deer movement is really slow. Its been hot and im huntin this sat-next sat. Dooly county!


----------



## BME013 (Nov 18, 2008)

I hunt Washington co and seen a few but not like normal.

BTW nice buck


----------

